# Hates the Hair Dryer



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Zoe is pretty good about grooming and will normally tolerate the bath (although I think she still gets a little scared during it). After her bath I will wrap her in a big towel to try to get her as dry as possible but she is still sooo cold. When I try to blow dry her she freaks out. She squirms and whines and just generally hates it. I would like to be able to wash her face more often and I don't really want to do this without being able to dry her with the hair dryer.
Does anyone else's hate the hair dryer? I got a really quite "baby" dryer that fits into the palm of my hand. I can't imagine a less scary dryer. 
What do I do?


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Boom hated the blow dryer for a long time. He would have just rather run around and got everything wet and him dry. After all this time that Ive had him he's ok with the dryer. Not his fav thing. But he's ok. He likes having everything BUT his face blow dried. Most dogs dont like air in their face unless its cuz their head's out the window


I'd say give her time. Talk to her while you're doing it and reward her when its done


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite hates the hair dryer...but if i put a towel in the sink, she'll curl up and take it. but i have no idea if that'd work with your baby. i've seen advertisements for quiet hair dryers for dogs. made by Crazy Dog, i think. hopefully someone else will know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar hates it too. I also put a towel in the bathroom sink to blow dry him. He doesn't curl up, but he isn't able to run anywhere.







. I always give him cheerios after I am done though.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a really long bathroom counter. I take the rug from my kitchen and put it on the counter (so Lexi doesn't slide). Lexi is to the point were she tries to get away for a minute or so and then gives up. She will just lay there until I am done or until I try to dry her face. She hates that but will again try to get away for a minute or so, then gives up, and lays back down.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper's not scared of the dryer but running water freaks him out! Wierd!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley was scared till he stayed in the bathroom with me one morning while I dried mine. The door was shut...as I was drying mine...I was just playing with him and every so often, I would blow it at him. He started becoming more interested in the fun game...after that, he would let me blow dry him with no problem.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi acts traumatized everytime i give him a bath which he should be use to it i do it every week but he gets sad and he gives me a hard time when i am blow drying him he stays stiff and makes it very hard for me to get the blow dryer on his face and under his paws

yesterday we went to the park and he met an adorable female shits su named madison he just jumped all over her she was so cute alittle bigger than maxi 
but they both started to roll in grass and mudd so i said the heck with it let him
i knew he would get a bath when we went upstairs so he did and let me say either im crazy or maxi was angry he was shooting me dirty looks after he got blopw dried for about an hour lol


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoveMaltese6820_@Aug 20 2004, 06:16 PM
> *Casper's not scared of the dryer but running water freaks him out!  Wierd!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7255*


[/QUOTE]

Tuffy is the same way! :lol:


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki likes the blow dryer... When I am drying my hair he comes running in hopes of a treat :lol: 

Judi


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What I do when it's blow drying time is give them a handful of cheerios. Their fear of the blow dryer temporarily goes away. I'm able to blow dry their face too. My babies just hate the whole grooming thing all together. I HATE cleaning ButterCloud's ears. No matter how often I clean his ears, it's always dirty. URGHH...anyway, I have more to say but gotta run. My 4 lb Noriko is humping my 8 lb Buttecloud. She looks funny.


----------

